# [Indonesian NR] Riadi Arsandi Pyraminx 2.02 single



## CuberMan (Jan 24, 2012)

Scramble : R U' R U B R' B' R' l'
Solution: l U L U' L' B R' B' R

Saturday, January 21st, 2012
Samarinda Square
Samarinda, East Kalimantan, Indonesia


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 24, 2012)

:tu
I'm happy that it wasn't something stupid like 4 moves. Nice solve.


----------



## JasonK (Jan 24, 2012)

NICE


----------

